# Core i7 980X Overclocking And Feedback



## Asylum (Apr 12, 2010)

Thought it would be a good time to start up a thread for the 980X.

Just got mine in today and have it installed. Didn't get to play with it yet though had to go to work. 
I will start working with it tonight to see what i can get out of it.

Lets see what these new chips can do and what we can get out of them.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2010)

sweet man good stuff.


----------



## Asylum (Apr 12, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> sweet man good stuff.



You getting ready to jump on the 980 boat Solaris?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2010)

Asylum said:


> You getting ready to jump on the 980 boat Solaris?



yes sir ill be part of it


----------



## Stak (Apr 12, 2010)

Ugh too expensive for me.

But nice man, hope to see some benches soon! GL


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## t_ski (Apr 13, 2010)

Hoping to be in here soon...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## Asylum (Apr 13, 2010)

Heres my first try.

Thought i would start out at 4.2Ghz and work my way up.

Will use this for a 24/7 setting most likely.

Still have to tweak it abit and see if i can lower the voltages some.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 13, 2010)

That would be a nice everyday clock Asylum...sweet temps as well.  Going to load me a fresh install of Win7 64 tm.


----------



## Asylum (Apr 13, 2010)

Heres a quick vantage run at 4.2Ghz settings with one 5870.

Looking pretty good so far.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 13, 2010)

Which card do you have Asylum? My Sapphire 5870 won't clock much past 1000/1300.  Got a link to it?


----------



## Asylum (Apr 13, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Which card do you have Asylum? My Sapphire 5870 won't clock much past 1000/1300.



Its a XFX 5870 flashed to the Asus bios so i can run 10.3 drivers in crossfire.
I have another just like it.
Thats about maxed out for my card.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 13, 2010)

Would a bios flash work on my Sapphire? It is the 1GB version btw,


----------



## Asylum (Apr 13, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Would a bios flash work on my Sapphire? It is the 1GB version btw,



Bios flash wont improve your card.
If your able to overclock higher than what it crashes at now it wont help.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 13, 2010)

^    I guess you will be taking away my top spots in the bench's then...(He's gonna make me fire up the cascade, I just know it)


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 13, 2010)

My best '06 to date with this Sapphire...







One of my bud's working his...jeez!  http://hwbot.org/community/submission/987487_romdominance_3dmark_2006_radeon_hd_5870_35134_marks


----------



## Asylum (Apr 13, 2010)

Heres a 4.4Ghz setting i just got stable.

There is so many different choices with these multies i might be clocking on this chip forever.

Not much of a increase in vantage at 4.4Ghz since its mainly a GPU benchmark.


----------



## Asylum (Apr 13, 2010)

Heres a quick 4.56Ghz run on vantage with one 5870.

Going to bed...I will resume tomarrow.


----------



## Asylum (Apr 14, 2010)

Trying a few different combos with the multi to see what i can come up with.

Lots of different combos you can use with bus speed and multies.

Got a prime run in at 4.72Ghz but wasnt stable enough for 3dmark.

Still needs more tweaking.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 14, 2010)

Havent pushed mine that hard yet...you got my WPrime mark by a bit. Good stuff!


----------



## Wile E (Apr 14, 2010)

This thread makes me sad. Mine is still sitting here collecting dust until I can get some ram for the build.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 14, 2010)

Plenty of time Wile E...I've gone back to gaming for a bit. Going to take my time with it.


----------



## Asylum (Apr 14, 2010)

Got a 06 run in at 4.659Ghz with 1 5870.

Thought i would break 30k but not there yet.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 14, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Got a 06 run in at 4.659Ghz with 1 5870.
> 
> Thought i would break 30k but not there yet.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100414/980-06.png



Have you tried with HT off? I don't think 06 can use all 12 threads, so it may be using virtual cores when a physical one is left idle.


----------



## Asylum (Apr 14, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Have you tried with HT off? I don't think 06 can use all 12 threads, so it may be using virtual cores when a physical one is left idle.



Tried it with the HToff and came up with the same score.

Thanks for a idea though.


----------



## Asylum (Apr 15, 2010)

Got a boot in at 4.82Ghz just messing around to see what i could get into windows at.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 15, 2010)

Still on water?


----------



## Asylum (Apr 15, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Still on water?



Yea on water...I didnt run anything on that but at that voltage i could if it was stable.

That would be max for my water setup though.


----------



## Asylum (Apr 15, 2010)

Just broke the 30k mark on 3dmark 06 with 1 5870.


----------



## shevanel (Apr 15, 2010)

I'll be watching this thread with envy. Pretty fast chip but I was really shocked to see a 4.2ghz @ 6/12 still only pulling 4 seconds which is damn quick but I would have thought it to do it faster 

@ Asylum, you sure do run 3dmark and vantage more than anyone Ive ever seen, it never gets boring?


----------



## t_ski (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm really surprised you guys are having a hard time getting these up there.  I've read several reports that 5GHz was possible on air-cooling.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 15, 2010)

Wahoooo,  just signed a new contract whch should last several months, so i see myself getting the 980x with my next check, but i also need a good MB, i am thinking the RE3 or UD9.

i am so excited, it tough sitting on the sidelines with this monster out there....
look forward to rocking with you guys very soon!

tilll then i thin k i'll burn up some 775 stuff....


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 15, 2010)

Do want, but I've never bought a $1000 chip in my life, and I'm not going to start now. I'll be waiting for a few months until there is a healthy number of used chips available.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 15, 2010)

My last EE was a QX9650, and I got it at a healthy discout. 

I was just reading an article at Xbit Labs:

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/intel-core-i7-980x.html

They did not have a good overclock on their chip either:



> Due to higher Vcore we could get our CPU to run stably at a much higher clock rate of 4.13 GHz.
> 
> Frankly speaking, this is not what we have expected to see during our Core i7-980X overclocking experiments. It turns out that although this processor was made using the most advanced production process, it doesn’t overclock any better than a one-year-old 45 nm processor. In other words, if you overclock without involving any special cooling techniques or equipment, then the frequency potential of the new Gulftown processor will be about the same as that of Bloomfield CPUs that can go as high as 4.0-4.2 GHz.
> 
> By the way, I would like to point out two things, whichw e noticed during Core i7-980X overclocking. First, Gulftown remains relatively cool even when its frequency increase is accompanied by the corresponding Vcore increase. 60 degrees under maximum load is very low temperature, especially compared with the temperatures of Core i7 Bloomfield processors overclocked by raising their core voltage. Second, you need to carefully select your voltage settings if you want to succeed in Gulftown overclocking, because by raising it too high you can damage its overclocking potential. For example, our processor sample worked at 4.13 GHz when its Vcore was increased by 0.15 V above the nominal, but as soon as we pushed it 0.2 V higher, the CPU failed to pass stability tests even at 4.0 GHz frequency.



Hell, I have 4.4GHz on my 920...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't see where that is coming from Ski - You have seen Asylum and I up to 4.8GHz so far without extreme cooling or excessive volts. I am well satisfied at this point in my testing... As for 5GHz on air...you need to question those sites you visit lol.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 15, 2010)

All of this is fine and dandy, but if you can do little with it the point is moot...you simply need better cooling to take advantage of it. These chips do not clock like other quad cores. One tip I can share is they hate vtt.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 15, 2010)

From what i have read, you need to be very carefull when buying a ES version of the 980x. I have seen many people talk about them being over sensitive to voltage and easy to ruin. With that being said, i have seen nothing but good OC results from the retail 980x's


----------



## t_ski (Apr 15, 2010)

What have you seen, Steve?  Post some numbers up if you don't mind 

I was hoping for 5GHz+ if I got one, especially since I have very good watercooling.

Rick - I can't see your pics now (work proxy), so I'll have to check these out later.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 15, 2010)

From what i have seen that they have been doing at least 4.5-5ghz on water, pretty consistently with retail chips. I have been watching that "other " forum and there are a lot of posts in that space. SO that is what i would expect for a retail 980x, but also that is in benching mode, i bet because of heat and other stuff the 24/7 speed of the chip is between 4 and 4.5ghz. Kinda makes you wonder, you pay the 1k, get the chip, blast out soem vantage and 06  and other stuff and then settle back into youir 24/7 mode and it's performing like your i7 920 unless you do a lot of compiling, video encoding/editing, flash work, rippin or stuff like that.

I am debating on getting one, for me the summer isn't about computers, i have my fun in the winter, but i DO like that 980x and work is up, so i can afford one real soon..... MUST make correct decision, MUST hold back, LOL wtf it's friggin wak.... but that is us and this space...


PS
I tell you the more i read the more it tells me to wait...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 15, 2010)

SystemViper said:


> From what i have seen that they have been doing at least 4.5-5ghz on water, pretty consistently with retail chips. I have been watching that "other " forum and there are a lot of posts in that space. SO that is what i would expect for a retail 980x, but also that is in benching mode, i bet because of heat and other stuff the 24/7 speed of the chip is between 4 and 4.5ghz. Kinda makes you wonder, you pay the 1k, get the chip, blast out soem vantage and 06  and other stuff and then settle back into youir 24/7 mode and it's performing like your i7 920 unless you do a lot of compiling, video encoding/editing, flash work, rippin or stuff like that.
> 
> I am debating on getting one, for me the summer isn't about computers, i have my fun in the winter, but i DO like that 980x and work is up, so i can afford one real soon..... MUST make correct decision, MUST hold back, LOL wtf it's friggin wak.... but that is us and this space...
> 
> ...



You are correct Viper - These are great for benching and other intended apps...I hope no one buys one expecting to breeze up to 5GHz on water. I know the excitement gets the better of some when listening to all the hype. We are just playing and experimenting with them for the fun of it atm.


----------



## Asylum (Apr 15, 2010)

These retail chips clock pretty well... Im more than happy with my purchase.

Anyone thinking they can get to 5.0Ghz on air is a dreamer...Maybe if they got the very best chip out of all it might be possible.

4.9Ghz -5.0Ghz will push the limits of any good water cooling system just for boot up without benching anything.

So far the best i can get 3dmark stable is around 4.7Ghz.

I dont see getting much over that without dice or ln2 for anyone.

As rick stated before...These chips are alittle trickie on voltages and will take you some time to get them dialed in for bench runs.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Apr 15, 2010)

To all you guys that have 980x 

This is one of the most impressing processors ive seen so far.

For the Price tag of 1000 dollars, you get something that has 6 cores hyper threaded, and are doing 4.0Ghz granted the right motherboard and cooling.

But all these pics so far im seeing at 4.25Ghz+ easy!!!!!


Intel just hasn't passed AMD right now, they gone there own MEGA level, these retail chips are clocking like they are on crack. 

Well Crack being the voltage i say.

Also there running cool to my eyes but thats on water systems at the moment. A 980x for me will be a dreamer i might be getting if i can get a job or convince some of my blood line to help out on. 


I don't know about you, but threads and more threads and all those accounts of new processor first time over-clocks, this by far has to be one of the best launches of a processor for how exceptionally well i7 980x's are to over-clocking.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 16, 2010)

Another best from these old cards...


----------



## Asylum (Apr 16, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Another best from these old cards...
> 
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/ScreenHunter_01Apr160041.jpg



Nice run....Heres another tip for these chips.

If your going to run your ram at high speeds you will need to increase the QPI Voltage.

That has helped me to get mine stable in 3dmark runs at high ram speeds.


----------



## Naekuh (Apr 17, 2010)

gulftown has some new rules u should follow.

And please take my rules seriously because i have killed a gulftown. 

1. ABSOLUTELY NO MORE VCORE THEN 1.45 for 24/7
2. ABSOLUTELY NO MORE THEN 1.35 for CPU VTT for 24/7
3. Try to stay below 1.375 for QPI/DRAM. 

1 and 2 will kill your CPU in a matter of months.  Especially if ur unlucky and grab'd an A0 ES. 
The memory controller on the 980X which is a B1 is a bit more durable.. however...   DONT RISK IT ON A 1G CPU!
*This is a 32nm processor and not a 45nm like the other i7's. *

They like odd multi's when you go past 170bclk.
They like even multi's near 133-150.    

Some little strange things i noticed..

ALso they HATE UNCORE.  So try to keep your uncore low.

Anyhow enjoy your 980X.  

Ive had a A0 gulfy last year november, pop'd it and ended up getting a 980X as a replacement.  :X

IF u have any personal questions regarding the cpu, pm me.
Unless u work for intel, i dont think anyone on this forum has had more hands time on gulftown then i have.


----------



## Asylum (Apr 17, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> gulftown has some new rules u should follow.
> 
> And please take my rules seriously because i have killed a gulftown.
> 
> ...



Thanks for you post. If you have any Screen shots please feel free to post them.
All the info you can give us would be great.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 17, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> gulftown has some new rules u should follow.
> 
> And please take my rules seriously because i have killed a gulftown.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips on voltages. I was wondering what the limits of 32nm were. 1.45 is still better than Yorkfield, which degraded over 1.4v. They really cleaned up the leakage on 45nm with Nehalem, and seem to have carried that over pretty well to 32nm. And just curious, but how did you arrive at those numbers? Have numerous people been able to run 1.45V for extended periods of time, or was that just your chip? After having degraded my 45nm Yorky, I'm leery of even running 1.45v on a 32nm for 24/7.

I have yet to even clock an i7 at all, so this will be quite a learning experience for me once I get my ram. I wonder if I'll end up killing any during my learning period. lol.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 17, 2010)

Mine was purchased purely for benching...a waste of money in my opinion for something to run 24/7. I have plenty of sources from the Hwbot teams on voltages, bios and tweaks for 6GHZ + runs. This is just a toy for me to play with atm.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 17, 2010)

Just some of the offerings coming from the crew...

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/987487_romdominance_3dmark_2006_radeon_hd_5870_35134_marks

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/984087_splave_wprime_32m_core_i7_980x_2sec_671ms

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/989274_dentlord_3dmark_2006_geforce_gtx_480_37361_marks

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/987078_splave_cpu_z_core_i7_980x_6629.63_mhz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 17, 2010)

Still beating on these old 280's... http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...___performance_2x_geforce_gtx_280_27524_marks


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 17, 2010)

Let's work on some WPrime 1024 this weekend Asylum...


----------



## niko084 (Apr 17, 2010)

Having not really dealt to much with i7's, especially in clocking above 4ghz *pretty darn easy*

Whats a safe voltage and temperature on these?
I'm currently at 4.16 @ 1.26v, haven't played around too much more yet, slowly testing dropping the voltages here still, see how low I can get it, already thinking about dropping another 120mm fan and do push/pull on this Xig. Blader.

*BTW I love this cooler, it's silent and works wonders, the finish on it was beautiful and it doesn't cost much, also comes with rubber fan pins for 2 fans*


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Asylum (Apr 18, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Let's work on some WPrime 1024 this weekend Asylum...



I see some1 did a fresh format.


Heres my latest run with the 980X.

Asylum|XFX 5870|1061/1351/|30045|i7 980X@4.66Ghz


----------



## hat (Apr 18, 2010)

Anyone ran WCG on these yet? hehe..


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 18, 2010)

hat said:


> Anyone ran WCG on these yet? hehe..



Mine is crunching 24/7.


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 18, 2010)

Here are some WPrime 1024 runs, my ram maxed out at 1800MHz so I dropped it down a notch and tightened it up for a little higher clock speed.

At this point the little MCR220 rad is done and will be replaced next week.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 18, 2010)

Well done Racer! 

Here's an '06 run I just pushed thru...another best for these cards.


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 18, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Well done Racer!
> 
> Here's an '06 run I just pushed thru...another best for these cards.
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/ScreenHunter_01Apr182208.jpg



Nice score with the 280’s .

I see you’re running Win xp, I’ve been thinking about installing it for the past couple of months but haven’t gotten around to it.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 18, 2010)

XP aint dead yet...


----------



## hat (Apr 18, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> Mine is crunching 24/7.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100418/Capture143.jpg



Nice... how many points per day does it give you?


----------



## DOM (Apr 20, 2010)

i get mine thursday


----------



## DOM (Apr 21, 2010)

so does these cpus come in diffrent steppings ?

and has anyone used the stock cooler


----------



## t_ski (Apr 21, 2010)

IIRC, just the ES and retail steppings.  I've heard good things about the stock cooler, especially for stock/low OC's.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 21, 2010)

DOM said:


> so does these cpus come in diffrent steppings ?
> 
> and has anyone used the stock cooler



I was thinking about modding my stock cooler to use on the QX when I finally get the 980 rig going.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 21, 2010)

DOM said:


> so does these cpus come in diffrent steppings ?
> 
> and has anyone used the stock cooler



I'm saving my cooler for an upcoming i5 micro build...thinking it will do nicely @ 4.5GHz with the 670.


----------



## DOM (Apr 21, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> I'm saving my cooler for an upcoming i5 micro build...thinking it will do nicely @ 4.5GHz with the 670.


lol, i sawa post of the max volts you wanna use on these is it true for daliy use what about benching ?


t_ski said:


> IIRC, just the ES and retail steppings.  I've heard good things about the stock cooler, especially for stock/low OC's.



yeah i think theres a revivew/vid i saw he got likt 4.2 or 4ghz on the stock cooler but since i already have mine on water i dont think im going to try it out 


Wile E said:


> I was thinking about modding my stock cooler to use on the QX when I finally get the 980 rig going.


what if you pop it and need to rma it lol

so when you getting your ram i lend u a stick


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 21, 2010)

DOM said:


> lol, i sawa post of the max volts you wanna use on these is it true for daliy use what about benching ?



4.5GHz for the 670 24/7 = No sweat!


----------



## DOM (Apr 21, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> 4.5GHz for the 670 24/7 = No sweat!



i was talkin about the 980 lol


----------



## Wile E (Apr 21, 2010)

DOM said:


> what if you pop it and need to rma it lol
> 
> so when you getting your ram i lend u a stick


I'll snag one on ebay or something.

And I just got paid today. I'll know after I figure out my bills if I have enough to get some ram.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 21, 2010)

guys great overclocking work, but no one put some wprime or super pi test


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 21, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> guys great overclocking work, but no one put some wprime or super pi test



Scroll up to post #54 Hayder... Havent tried it, but SPI would seem to be a waste of time with these chips. WPrime is very nice tho.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 21, 2010)

DOM said:


> i was talkin about the 980 lol



I am still testing on water and have not gone above 1.55 vcore or 1.37 vtt. That has gotten me to almost 5GHz so far. I only bench with this chip...for 24/7 use you would not need anywhere near those volts, even for 4.5GHz.


----------



## DOM (Apr 21, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> I am still testing on water and have not gone above 1.55 vcore or 1.37 vtt. That has gotten me to almost 5GHz so far. I only bench with this chip...for 24/7 use you would not need anywhere near those volts, even for 4.5GHz.



so what do you think i can get on my phase ? it kept my 920 @ 4.93GHz ht on at 1.6v -42c on full load


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 21, 2010)

DOM said:


> so what do you think i can get on my phase ? it kept my 920 @ 4.93GHz ht on at 1.6v -42c on full load



Been so long since I fired up the cascade I can't remember which switch is which...

I would think you can do much the same as your 920 on a ss...probably with a little less voltage as well.


----------



## DOM (Apr 21, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Been so long since I fired up the cascade I can't remember which switch is which...
> 
> I would think you can do much the same as your 920 on a ss...probably with a little less voltage as well.



 so its just there all covered in dust :shadedshu

but is it tuned to keep a high load cold ?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 21, 2010)

just curious... is the 980x OCing like my x5677 does?

so far i can run 4.55ghz 24/7 stable using the 27x multi and max air clock is 4.8ghz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 21, 2010)

DOM said:


> so its just there all covered in dust :shadedshu
> 
> but is it tuned to keep a high load cold ?



This one was built by sdumper for Gunslinger of PURE. I am semi-retired from the bot atm lol. It has seen much action in the past tho. Here are some pic's of the first stage drawdown and second stage engaged. The bypass only allows me to pull it up to -98, so cold bug chips need not apply.   (This one is available for purchase btw )


----------



## DOM (Apr 21, 2010)

wish mine had wheels 



> Next is Sandy Bridge 'E' (Enthusiast or Extreme, take your pick) 'Patsburg' platform, which features a huge new LGA2011 socket to replace LGA1366 in Q3 next year (although right now that seems dubiously convenient given the year of launch).


if this happens im going to retire


----------



## Asylum (Apr 21, 2010)

Think im going to retire from benching for a while myself.

Been benching everything i could get my hands on since December.

Just totally burned out on the hole deal. Ran up to about 200 points on HWBOT and was getting ready to go LN2 cooling and just decided i was spending to much time with this stuff.

Its getting summer time now and i have alot of projects to do around the house.
About to sink some cash into my house on some upgrades.

Will be selling off my 2 high clocking 5870's tomarrow if anyone is interested.


----------



## DOM (Apr 21, 2010)

kind of late for me i got a 5870  

i wanted one of those xfx but took forever to get in stock, think they sent me an email monday that they where in stock kind....

but im done on upgrading maybe next yr see wuts out and if its worth it 

i spent more then i would have lol damn cpu cost more then the rig lmao but oh well you only live once


----------



## t_ski (Apr 21, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Think im going to retire from benching for a while myself.
> 
> Been benching everything i could get my hands on since December.
> 
> ...



You got a PM on something else...


----------



## Asylum (Apr 22, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> just curious... is the 980x OCing like my x5677 does?
> 
> so far i can run 4.55ghz 24/7 stable using the 27x multi and max air clock is 4.8ghz



Yes they clock about the same.

My 980 will bench 3dmark at 4.7Ghz no problem with water cooling.

Have booted into windows at 5.0Ghz but didnt try to run anything cause i knew it would crash.

Thats about maxed out unless your going to break out the LN2 and pump the volts to it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 22, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Yes they clock about the same.
> 
> My 980 will bench 3dmark at 4.7Ghz no problem with water cooling.
> 
> ...



i been hesitant to set up water on mine due to the difficulty in draining the loop. that and i should have a new mobo soon.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very pleased with this quickie run in '06...never put the 9600 GSO under water before. As soon as I get this card modded I will destroy the category at the bot. 

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/991948_rickss69_3dmark_2006_geforce_9600_gso_gddr3_15896_marks


----------



## DOM (Apr 22, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Very pleased with this quickie run in '06...never put the 9600 GSO under water before. As soon as I get this card modded I will destroy the category at the bot.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/community/submission/991948_rickss69_3dmark_2006_geforce_9600_gso_gddr3_15896_marks
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/ScreenHunter_01Apr220515.jpg



lmao what card is that the 3xx or 7xx mb ? so i guess your going wake up the cas if i use my ss


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 22, 2010)

DOM said:


> lmao what card is that the 3xx or 7xx mb ? so i guess your going wake up the cas if i use my ss



LOL! I didnt even notice you up there! You still have your card?


----------



## DOM (Apr 22, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> LOL! I didnt even notice you up there! You still have your card?


im insulted you didnt see me  lmao think im 2nd in 06  

killed the 3xxmb one  ran 900 core easy lol but havent tryed the 7xxmb ones. i havent tryed them on water


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 22, 2010)

Something for both of us to shoot for then.


----------



## Rakesh95 (Apr 22, 2010)

Its good to see all of you owners having fun
Im not fortunate enough to get one


----------



## sandiegoborn32 (Apr 22, 2010)

What I can't understand is why the Core i7 980X is only like $100 more than the Core i7 975 Extreme Edition, but the 980X blows the 975 out of the water in performance and benchmarks...

It's like you've got the choice between a Mustang and a Ferrari, and to get the Ferrari, you've only got to pay $1,000 more than the price of the Mustang.

Sorry if that's a bad comparison, but you guys do see my point, right? (I'm not too literate when it comes to cars)


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 22, 2010)

^ Just like cars, last year's models aint worth squat this year.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 23, 2010)

Come get it DOM...


----------



## DOM (Apr 23, 2010)

im just about to install it  

box is the biggest cpu box i ever had lol


----------



## DOM (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 23, 2010)

Let the games begin!


----------



## DOM (Apr 26, 2010)

im kind of stuck at 4.5GHz at benching


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm kinda stuck at 0.0GHz until I get the Classified rma'd...


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 26, 2010)

Guys those WPrime runs are SICK!!!!  Sub 4s runs  


I saw one of these FS on EVGA for 600, should have nabbed it when I had the chance.  Edit, that was a 975 for 600.

Double edit, would my vanilla Evga x58 handle this 32nm beast?  I'm gonna go look at BIOS updates... brb


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 26, 2010)

Only the Classified supports the Gulftown.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 26, 2010)

figures, pay more for a more flexible motherboard.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 26, 2010)

I had the same idea when the Classy went down, but it was a no go.


----------



## DOM (Apr 26, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Only the Classified supports the Gulftown.



Mines Asus


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 26, 2010)

Since I cannot use a multiplier above 25 without throttling I am left wondering how much if any performance I am missing out on. 

What multi are you guys getting the best overclock with?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 26, 2010)

We were speaking of Evga boards of course...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 26, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> Since I cannot use a multiplier above 25 without throttling I am left wondering how much if any performance I am missing out on.
> 
> What multi are you guys getting the best overclock with?



29 - 31 - 33 is working for me.


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 26, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> 29 - 31 - 33 is working for me.



I may just drop it in my Rampage II Gene and see how that works.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 26, 2010)

or you could send me the CPU and I'll test it for you


----------



## t_ski (Apr 29, 2010)

Scratch that - paid for my chip this morning and should receive it Sat or Mon


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 29, 2010)

^ WooHoo! ^


----------



## t_ski (May 1, 2010)

It's official:


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 1, 2010)

You are going to enjoy it ski! 

Run the cpu test in Vantage for something you havent seen before...


----------



## DOM (May 2, 2010)

t_ski said:


> It's official:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100501/980X.jpg





lets see some 40k in Vantage


----------



## MetalRacer (May 2, 2010)

t_ski said:


> It's official:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100501/980X.jpg



Let's see what it can do with those Xfired 5970's.


----------



## Asylum (May 2, 2010)

t_ski said:


> It's official:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100501/980X.jpg



Welcome to the club T 

Pump that puppy up and see what you can get.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 2, 2010)

can we change this thread to gulftown oc and feedback?


----------



## t_ski (May 2, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> You are going to enjoy it ski!
> 
> Run the cpu test in Vantage for something you havent seen before...



Are you talking about the extra cones and loops in the Crash N Burn test?  Only one more set than when I had dual GTX295's, but suprising to see on just the CPU alone.

I took out one of the 5970's while I'm getting the CPU up and running.  Here is stock:






I am very surprised at the low temps.  Running at stock, it idles around 20C.  One thing I noticed through, is that some of the cores (#2 and #4) run as much as 10C higher.  Has anyone seen how the cores are laid out on this chip?  Post up a link if you have an article on it please.

I found this pic of the IHS removed:

http://itfanat.com/6855.html

Shows I have the TIM lined out correctly (along the length of the cores).


----------



## Kantastic (May 2, 2010)

Believe it or not, I might have one of these babies in my hand in a couple of hours.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 2, 2010)

I think you will find that it "flash" heats pretty good when you have it cranked up.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 2, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Believe it or not, I might have one of these babies in my hand in a couple of hours.



What mb are you going to try?


----------



## Kantastic (May 2, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> What mb are you going to try?



Unfortunately I won't be keeping it, don't have enough money to go i7.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 2, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Unfortunately I won't be keeping it, don't have enough money to go i7.



What are you, some kinda scalper?


----------



## t_ski (May 2, 2010)

Been playing around with the chip for a couple hours now.  How's this?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 2, 2010)

You prefer CoreTemp to RealTemp ski?


----------



## t_ski (May 2, 2010)

Meh, I've always used it before.  You can see CPU speed is wack.  Nice OC though 

Anyway, 3DV with CPU OC, one 5970 @ stock:


----------



## t_ski (May 3, 2010)

I am having a little bit of trouble getting Vantage to run with both cards (possibly other 3D apps as well, but I have not tried).  Since I had to shut everything off to swap the CPU, I figured I would move my second card from the PCI-e 8x slot it was in to a PCI-e 16x slot.  (I originally had it that way because the CrossFire cable was not long enough, but I got a longer one since then.)  Now when I run Vantage, certain parts flicker badly.  Trying to get that figured out before I can post up a new score.

In case anyone asks, I have uninstalled the driver, run Driver Sweeper, tried reboots, etc.  Still not working right...

The one thing that I did notice is that now GPU1 is showing up as one off the second card.  Originally GPU1 & 2 were on the top card (my watercooled one), and GPU 3 & 4 were on the bottom/second card (air-cooled one).  Afterburner now shows the core and mem speeds as the second card (Sapphire 5970 OC is 735/1010) and the temps are switched, too.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 3, 2010)

ati microstuttering?


----------



## t_ski (May 3, 2010)

No, this is different.  In the loading screen for Jane Nash, her silouette flickers purple.  Same thing for the white bar at the bottom of the screen and water highlights and reflections of light on the walls of the cave.  The white bar even looks a little bit like it's starting to artifact.  I've ended the benchmark at that point, so I don't know what else it's doing.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 3, 2010)

whats your clocks?

i've had that happen alot.

its the 1st run after you install drivers and vantage. 

let it run all the way through then reboot machine and run again. 

see what happens. 

you using vantage 1.02?


----------



## t_ski (May 3, 2010)

Stock clocks for the cards, CPU was at 4.5GHz first, but I have also backed it off to 4.3GHz afterwards.  Not the OC, as you can see above that the single card ran just fine at 4.5GHz.  Put the second card in and then problems started.

I edited my post above with more details that I posted in the 5970 thread.  Do you know why the GPU cores switched?

AFAIK it's the latest Vantage.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 3, 2010)

i find you need more vcore and vtt for multi gpu setups. 

whats your vcore, vtt, vdimm and mem speed?


i can run 4.5ghz at 1.42v but i need 1.38v vtt for mem over 1800mhz

you might try 1.68v vdimm


----------



## t_ski (May 3, 2010)

Vcore is 1.3625v (as high as 4.25v), vtt is 1.36v, vdimm is about 1.66v (I had it up as high as 1.7v), and mem is running at 1663.

Another weird thing I'm seeing with the motherboard is when the CPU is overclocked high, it powers off for a few seconds.  I assume it's not completely stable.  The debug LED stays on 68 for 2-3 seconds, and as it hits 69, it powers off for 4-5 seconds then back on.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 3, 2010)

try a bit more vcore as the added load from the 2nd gpu can cause it to be unstable.


----------



## t_ski (May 3, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Stock clocks for the cards, CPU was at 4.5GHz first, but I have also backed it off to 4.3GHz afterwards.  Not the OC, as you can see above that the single card ran just fine at 4.5GHz.  Put the second card in and then problems started.
> 
> I edited my post above with more details that I posted in the 5970 thread.  *Do you know why the GPU cores switched?*
> 
> AFAIK it's the latest Vantage.



Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 3, 2010)

sometimes the bios inits gpus in a different order.

you said you put one card on another psu right?


----------



## t_ski (May 3, 2010)

No, I put one card in another PCI-e slot.  On the Classified 760, the cards were originally in the top two PCI-e 16x slots (16x and 8x), and now they are in the top and the third from the top (should be 16x + 16x now).


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 3, 2010)

that could be why. nothing wrong with it though. 

perhaps your crossfire bridge is gimp? 

i've had bridges that caused problems like you described. replaced them and problem solved. 

might give it a try.


----------



## t_ski (May 3, 2010)

I have two short bridges that came with the cards or one long one that I got from another forum member here.  Since I don't have another long cable to test with, I'll have to move the card back to the other slot to use the short bridge.  At least then I'll be able to test with the short bridge and if everything's OK, I can put the long one back on and test again.

That will probably move the GPU's back in the original order, too.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 3, 2010)

try moving them both over to test and see if that slot is gimp.


----------



## t_ski (May 4, 2010)

Looks like this may be the result of a bad crossfire cable.  I ran 3DMV and touched the cable, then the flickering changed.  I have it in a spot that looks good for now, but I'm going to need to find a new, long cable like the one I've got.


----------



## DOM (May 4, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Looks like this may be the result of a bad crossfire cable.  I ran 3DMV and touched the cable, then the flickering changed.  I have it in a spot that looks good for now, but I'm going to need to find a new, long cable like the one I've got.



that sucks, i would buy one new cuz doesnt newegg sell them if its bad you can rma not when buying used


----------



## mudkip (May 4, 2010)

i just need to follow this thread


----------



## DOM (May 4, 2010)

mudkip said:


> i just need to follow this thread



why ?? are you gettng a 980X too ?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 9, 2010)

Is it hard to break 2000mhz ram because of it not liking high uncore? Seems everyone is maxing out at 1900 or under.


----------



## Asylum (May 11, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Is it hard to break 2000mhz ram because of it not liking high uncore? Seems everyone is maxing out at 1900 or under.



No its not hard to break 2000mhz on the ram with the 980.

It just has so many different multies you can use that no1 has too force the issue of taking the ram that high when overclocking.

So we keep it below that so we dont have to worry about the ram causing a unstable overclock.

These chips are new and when they have been around abit then you will see people pushing the memory limits.


----------



## DOM (May 11, 2010)

i have ran 21XXMhz but since i use a high NB when benching i dont push them mem that hard


----------



## mlee49 (May 21, 2010)

Hey guys anyone know if there will be an equivalent Non-Extreme version of this chip coming out within 6 months?  A 6 core cpu w/12MB L2 cache and HT.


----------



## Asylum (May 22, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Hey guys anyone know if there will be an equivalent Non-Extreme version of this chip coming out within 6 months?  A 6 core cpu w/12MB L2 cache and HT.



Haven't heard anything about one mlee.

Maybe one of the other members may have some info.


----------



## SystemViper (May 28, 2010)

I read this on another forum today, seems from some well respected people, and  with paying 1k for the chip, you might want to know....



> KILL your i7 980X AT ONCE (and RMA it)...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 28, 2010)

the problem is everyone treats these 32nm chips like a 45nm chip and its completely different. 

you have to be real careful on the voltages and know when to stop. 

also, high mem clocks are damaging to the IMC. you cannot give the cpu too much VTT and thats what is needed for high memclocks. you need to run a slower uncore and keep mem under 1800mhz if possible. 

dont listen to me though. i've only been running 32nm chips for 6 months now.

think of me what you will but give it a try. i bet you can get more OC out of your cpu by lowering both uncore and memspeed.


----------



## Wile E (May 29, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> the problem is everyone treats these 32nm chips like a 45nm chip and its completely different.
> 
> you have to be real careful on the voltages and know when to stop.
> 
> ...


With as much bandwisth as triple channel provides, I really see no reason for people to try for crazy clocks anyway. It isn't going to benefit you anywhere. I plan on running my ram at tight timings like CAS 6 and probably just around 1600, maybe 1700Mhz. I'd rather get more core clocks any day.

But, running single core killing a cpu is kinda crazy. Never would have expected that. Now I know what to do if I'm not satisfied with my cpu. lol.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 23, 2010)

So, finally got it running. How does this look for a potential 24/7 clock so far?







What voltages are you guys using for similar settings? 67C good Linpack temps?

Throw out some pointers.


----------



## DOM (Jun 23, 2010)

this is where im at for 24/7 just cpu loop GTX 480 rad






didnt fine tune it just set it and ran OCCT all night


----------



## Wile E (Jun 24, 2010)

What are your other voltages DOM? You mind taking a look for me. I have no experience on 1366, and am flying blind here.


----------



## Asylum (Jun 25, 2010)

Wile E said:


> What are your other voltages DOM? You mind taking a look for me. I have no experience on 1366, and am flying blind here.



Post up your voltages and settings Wile and ill give you a hand.

Welcome to the club.


----------



## DOM (Jun 25, 2010)

Wile E said:


> What are your other voltages DOM? You mind taking a look for me. I have no experience on 1366, and am flying blind here.



idk much also i just leave most volts on default settings for the MB and just used v-core and u-core volts


----------



## Wile E (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't see uncore voltage in my bios anywhere. X58-UD5.

Any other names for it?


----------



## MetalRacer (Jun 27, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I don't see uncore voltage in my bios anywhere. X58-UD5.
> 
> Any other names for it?



Look for QPI/VTT. As a general rule I try to keep it within .025 of Vcore but don’t exceed 1.375.

CPU
Load Line Calibration ................. 
CPU Vcore ............................... 
QPI/VTT Voltage 1.150v ............ 
CPU PLL 1.800v ....................... 

24/7 Clock




DRAM
DRAM Voltage 1.500v ..............


----------



## DOM (Jun 27, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I don't see uncore voltage in my bios anywhere. X58-UD5.
> 
> Any other names for it?



QPI/VTT Voltage


----------



## Tamale (Sep 28, 2010)

add me to the list of lucky ones who get to test this puppy to its limit 

what i'm interested in is seeing if I can hit 5ghz.. assuming i'm actually not going to be running all 6 cores at full load all of the time (but stability under moderate load would still be nice).

i'm getting pretty close with my asus rampage extreme III but i seem to be stuck trying to get past 4.5ghz.. which seems odd to me considering the numbers being posted to hwbot..

any suggestions?  i'm stable up to 210 bclock so i started ramping up the cpu mult with the bclock locked at 200, vtt at 1.375 and vcore @ 1.3875 and was surprised to not make it past 4.4ghz.. what should i try next?

memory was kept low.. 8x so 1600mhz and uncore was just 3200.


----------



## DOM (Sep 28, 2010)

to get 5ghz your going to need some kind of sub zero cooling and more volts then what your using


----------



## Tamale (Sep 28, 2010)

so.. this was a joke then?

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/976915_ayberk_kimsesiz_cpu_z_core_i7_980x_5000.4_mhz

what kind of voltage are you suggesting? 1.4?  1.45? 1.5?

also, what is this 'extreme OC' option in the BIOS? what does it do?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 28, 2010)

Water yes, air not as probable.


----------



## Tamale (Sep 28, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Water yes, air not as probable.



i actually have a really beefy water setup with a 3x120mm radiator and 6 high-airflow fans in push/pull.. so i doubt it's that.. i think i just need some guidelines as to what i should expect to have to bump my voltages up to


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 28, 2010)

Tamale said:


> i actually have a really beefy water setup with a 3x120mm radiator and 6 high-airflow fans in push/pull.. so i doubt it's that.. i think i just need some guidelines as to what i should expect to have to bump my voltages up to



Let me re-phrase that...you will need some really "cold" water plus the right settings.


----------



## Tamale (Sep 28, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Let me re-phrase that...you will need some really "cold" water plus the right settings.



indeed.. cooling aside, what kind of settings we talking? 1.5 Vcore problably with a 25x multi?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 28, 2010)

Best bet is to go to the Hwbot and research the runs made in the benchmark you want to run. Just keep vtt low as the 980 hates it. Gotta run to work now..GL!


----------



## DOM (Sep 29, 2010)

so your trying to get 5ghz for just a cpu-z or to bench ?

cuz that link to hwbot was just cpu-z which isnt going to load your cpu at all

 and to bench @ 5ghz your not going to do it on water unless like rick said its going to have to be really cold

i used like 1.5v and 1.50 qpi/dram i think for a 5ghz 3dm06 run on my other asus mb havent used the ss phase on the r3e yet


----------

